# Article Barrowed from Captian Mel



## HogWild (Aug 21, 2018)

I actually got permission to share this with you :LOL2: . I didn't steal it [-X , I actually got permission first =D> .

https://www.capmel.com/do-old-lures-work/


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 21, 2018)

Good reading -- thanks for sharing. 

I notice a lot of knock-offs for some of the older tried and true lure designs. If I can I always try to buy the original.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2018)

Page is not loading for me.


----------

